# Advice for 70 yr old lady



## cazzy73 (Apr 18, 2014)

My Mum will be 70 next month.  She went to see nurse yesterday. He weighed her she was 12st 4lbs he said  that's ok.  He never measured her height she is 5ft 2inchs.  Plus I did her tummy/waist measurement as it was in the book she was given.  I felt awful as I said do you want to know.  She said yes. It was 45inches!  She is going to do the low carbs & follow the advice. She walks with a stick.  Her diet was pretty good anyway.  She has 3months to get her levels stable.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm sorry that no advice has been forthcoming so far.

I guess my advice would be for her to try and keep active for as long as possible. Go far regular 5 minute walks hither and thither. If she can manage more, then so much the better.

Diet will be important, but to be honest, if she doesn't keep active it will be all for nought.

Good luck,

Andy


----------

